# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Can you study in lucid dreams?

## Murkrow33

I was wondering if, prehaps, I could study in my lucid dreams, like, for tests and stuff. I tried once and the most bizzare thing happened! So i was trying to study for a big map quiz for history, and when i thought of it in my LD the map came up, spelling and everything! I studied it and checked the real map when I woke up. Completely identical!
Prehaps when ever we see things, what we see is not frogotten but put in a un-accessable memory bank (which would explain photographic memories: access to certin memories in the hidden bank (HB)) that prehaps can be accessed in lucid dreams. If so, I could look at every page of my history book and read it all in my lucid dreams. :Shades wink:  ::D:  could you guys try it and send the results?

----------


## Hukif

I study for every test I have in lucids lol
Then again, not all of the stuff I see in the dreams book is real. Quite easy to spot the lies though <.<

----------


## moongrass

I have thought about this same thing but I am yet to try it...

----------


## Murkrow33

cool. thanks.

----------


## rockinred

In my experience it's difficult to read in dreams. The text is changing, the words make no sense etc. But many times I've practiced guitar. Not too long ago I had a guitar solo at school in front of 500 people (apparently they see a talent which I believe I lack  :wink2: ) and I spent my entire night practicing over and over in my dream. I woke up and could do it perfectly!

----------


## Waterknight

well i was trying to use a dream a while back to try and remember what something said. It didnt work out to well. what the thing said in real life was left and right but i read mai and amu or something like that. 

I heard once that all of the characters in your dreams are actually people you have seen before. That your brain uses a huge memory bank of eveyone you have ever seen wether you know it or not and uses them to make DCs. I dont know if this is entirely true or not but it would reinforce your idea

----------


## Dthoughts

When ur reading a book like that, better be careful because if u memorized it wrong, ur self created book will also be wrong  ::lol::

----------


## Puffin

If you haven't already memorized the notes you want to study next, you probably won't remember them in a dream, so it might defeat the purpose. It might also be hard to read them because the words could change or appear distorted (that's never happened to me, but it has to lots of people). If you're lucid enough, you'll probably be able to discern what is real and what's not, but it might prove harder than you thought.

Why would you study though, when you could do absolutely anything else?  :drool:

----------


## Blacklight

I saw maps in dreams regularly, but they were always painfully deformed (e.g. Asia Minor and Italy are next to each other, Florida and Mexico are connected with Cuba forming a bridge etc.). Same goes for instruments.

----------


## thomulf

well as said previously you have to have a good memory of the page to see it right in the dream. What the creator of the thread had suggested was that you would remember it better in dreams because of an alternate photographic memory which is inaccewssible to the conscious mind, only the subconsious. therefore you could study for tests while sleeping thus saving your schedule, trouble is you don't know whether you will have an LD or not. still it's cool.

----------


## Waterknight

Things can be accurate. You can see a face perfectly in a dream of someone youve only met once and couldnt recall there appearance while awake. But things might be wrong too. Like I said when I looked at some words on a soundboard specifically so i could remember what it said. It didnt say the right thing and I knew it but didnt know what was right

----------


## thomulf

well imgine combining studying in dreams with time dilation. if you had regular LD's atleast once a week it would mean 100% everytime no?

----------


## MythicDreams

I think it would be quite difficult, because of distorted words and so on.
In lucid dreams you can do anything you want... why do something which you can do any time you want? Personally I'd rather fly than study.  :wink2:

----------


## Murkrow33

I see your points, and I appreciate your posts. My friend had an interesting idea: if there is a hidden memory bank, than can you make it accessable to the conscience mind by using LDs?

----------


## Freemymind93

I've been thinking about doing this lately because I'm doing some mid-term exams at school this week. (First I have to obtain lucidity of course) I just worry that i may not be completely aware and not realize I'm studying false material. But if i become lucid anytime soon I'll try it out for sure

----------


## moongrass

One thing that is possible is to access you subconscious. So is that what you mean by memory bank?

----------


## MindGames

The subconscious is a collection of learned behaviors, so I'm assuming by "memory bank", Murkrow means complete memory of your entire life.

----------


## Murkrow33

Exactly

----------


## Codename

Ahh this subject is very interesting since i also have mid term finals.


But am yet to have an LD

----------


## Ray23

That would be awsome. Im sure if you could study efficiently it would really help on every test. Add oral presentations and practice math, and school is in the bag  :wink2:

----------


## moongrass

> Ahh this subject is very interesting since i also have mid term finals.
> 
> 
> But am yet to have an LD



Yes, I agree but I think you would have to be very advaned in lucid dreaming to do it.

----------


## riverboy

I've been having this idea too, I've only just started lucid dreaming but one of the main things I remember is that I met a person who I've seen only once before and her face seemed 100% accurate. This studying idea sounds a lot like NLP where you flick through a book and *supposedly* subconsciously remember it all. If I get better at Lucid dreaming I'm definitely going to give this a go!

On a slight tangent, do you think you could work out in your dream and get the benefits mind over matter? :p

----------


## MindGames

You can give yourself as much motivation as you want in your lucid dreams so that you have more intense workouts in real life. Everything you do in life is determined by your subconscious mind.

The law of attraction suggests that mind has control over matter, but I don't think it's been tested very much in lucid dreams.


Personally I think that only your subconscious can be influenced, but try drinking a muscle growth shake every time you get lucid if you'd like to test it.

----------


## Lynn

Yes, but I want to know, why waste an LD for studying?
Anyway, what if you don't really remember the information? Dreams are not always perfectly recalled. I am sure you can, but why do that vs. flying and having the best time, ever!

----------


## Hukif

Because if you don't study in the dream, you will not sleep at all because then you need to study extra hard in waking, of course. I prefer to sleep and study while having crazy adventures, than be sleep deprived for not wanting to waste 1 dream <.<

----------


## Lynn

> Because if you don't study in the dream, you will not sleep at all because then you need to study extra hard in waking, of course. I prefer to sleep and study while having crazy adventures, than be sleep deprived for not wanting to waste 1 dream <.<



Well studying with awesome adventure is cool, I thought they meant just reading a book while you LD.

----------


## moongrass

> I've been having this idea too, I've only just started lucid dreaming but one of the main things I remember is that I met a person who I've seen only once before and her face seemed 100% accurate. This studying idea sounds a lot like NLP where you flick through a book and *supposedly* subconsciously remember it all. If I get better at Lucid dreaming I'm definitely going to give this a go!
> 
> On a slight tangent, do you think you could work out in your dream and get the benefits mind over matter? :p



that is exactly what I think because often when I read I will zone out and not pay attention to what I'm reading but I think I subconsciously know it all???

----------

